# Blue wahoo stadium



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Any reports from over there? And do I just park in the ball park parking lot?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You can drive all the way to the back circle turn-about, (by the playground) and there is parallel parking in the circle. Then if not, turn around, and look for other parking, as long as an event isn't occurring, and if it is, you will know. But yes park in the Blue Wahoo Stadium Parking Lot.

In the back there are several places to cast, so move around when you starting fishing. In the Middle of the rear pier wall, center stage, are some pilings far out. Cast towards those. The is where one finds the Big Black Drum.

Also, white trout are known to hang there also, and the random anything else.

I watch the fisher souls there often, never fished it, only watch. 
On a good day, it is fun watch.

The Kids Fishing Clinic took place here a few ago. 
AWESOME place for pin fish.

So take a little hook, right off the wall, and catch some live bait to throw far out, on big stuff if it is there.

And a little pole with some peeled shrimp, squid, or (artificial - then work it hard)

I will watch for your report.
Tight Lines
BT


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a little bit of everything there. Friends and I will use this spot for flounder,mangrove snapper and speckled trout.


----------

